# Scrollmate 21" scroll saw



## twoofakind (Mar 4, 2009)

I just picked up my dads old scroll saw from my brothers shop. It is a PSWood/Scrollmate 21" with foot controls. Does anyone have any information on this saw? I've only used a cheap Ryobi scroller and never one this big. My dad passed away a few years ago and I have no idea where the manual is. It needs a drive belt, but other than that it seems to be in good shape I just don't know a lot about scroll saws. Thanks.
Andy


----------



## kirkfranks (Mar 4, 2009)

Found this.
http://www.pswood.com/product.php?productid=388&cat=0&page=1

manual for sale here
http://www.pswood.com/product.php?productid=939&cat=18&page=1


----------



## LandfillLumber (Mar 4, 2009)

I have the same saw,I got mine on craigslist for $100(shoots and scores).Its a very nice saw.Victor


----------

